# discharge after membrane sweep



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin,


I'm hoping you can advise me please... I'm 41 weeks today and this morning my midwife gave me a membrane sweep to try and get things started. She warned me that I may have a small amount of bleeding, but I've just had some brownish discharge - about a teaspoonful - and I was wondering if this is normal after a sweep? Nothing much else happening except for some very strong Braxton Hicks.


Thanks for your help,
Carrie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds normal, you will.carry on getting bits of this and maybe some in a mucousy discharge. If its bright red and lots of it, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, I haven't had any more since last night - just hoping something happens soon now!


----------

